# Structural Engineer - What is the current job market in UAE?



## Jeff_the_Engineer (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum so I apologise if this question has been asked before. I am contemplating relocation to the UAE (or Qatar) for work.

Is anyone familiar with the current job market for a structural engineer in the infrastructure discipline? I have about seven years of experience (6 years with international design consultancies, 1 year with a global contractor). I am licensed in the USA and currently working towards my CEng with the ICE.

Would appreciate if anyone can give me some advice and also what package I am entitled to (if there are jobs for a structural engineer!).

Cheers and thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

In all honesty I would suggest Qatar as a more likely location.

Dubai still does not have much happening, though there are signs it is starting to move again. 

There are budgets allegedly earmarked for some major projects in Abu Dhabi but there are probaly enough people here with the ever required "gulf experience". Still haven't figured out what is so special about that, but that's the way it is.

Good luck with the CEng application, long road but worth it


----------

